# DAY 58 and counting



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DAY 58*

Time has gone so quick 
Lilly is looking huge but is doing well,still eating 4 good size meals a day 
Temp as been fine last 2 days between 37.7/37.9 
Have been watching the guys having fun in her belly 
Her lady bits are very very soft now and she has milk 
Everytime i sit down lilly has to be next to me,
Picture taken just now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless her she is big


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww, bless her, I always feel so sorry for them when they get so fat. they loook so fed up. Sending her a hug and well wishes


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww Nat,shes beautiful,so big now!!
Be watching to hear news of likkle patter of paws! good luck x


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww hope everything goes well for you. She's a beautiful girl and looks in great condition.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She looks very healthy and very big, bless her it wont be long before she is having them, xxxx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

She is looking big and fed up bless her!! So sweet though! When i used to come on here a bit more back in the summer, one of your girls had a litter of pups and they were gorgeous!! Cant wait to see these little ones!! xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DAY 59*

Lilly 2day did not eat much this morning so just gave her meat and she picked at that

Temp this morn was good 37.8 poped home for lunch and dog babysitting said she has spent most of the day in her crate 
Her temp just now 37.2_(lowest its been )_ so quite a big drop have asked doggy babysitting to re check temp in a hour as have to go back to work (but only 10 mins away)

Will update later

UPDATE
Lilly temp back up to 38.1 now _(Highest is been)_ has eaten alittle 2night only meat again


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DAY 60*

Lilly has had about a handfull of her meat 2day and has not had any more dog food but i have got her to eat 2 slices of toast for breakfast,lunch and dinner

Temp 2day was 
morn - 37.6
lunchtime - 38.3
pm - 37.7


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

aww bless, I hate waiting about. Hope it happens soon


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww,wont be long now!! Best you try and get some rest before the little ones arrive!! Fingers crossed itll be soon and all goes well.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I did not sleep well last night think i got about 2-3 hours 
Lilly was restless to start off with but settled down and then i was so worryed i could not sleep then she was up at 5ish wanting a wee 

Went to work half a sleep this morning LOL


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows Lilly doing today hun


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DAY 61*

Lilly has had a bowl of puppy meat this morning and some chicken at lunch,She has been quite sleeply 2day and seens to be breathing more heavy (lack of space me thinks) She has a dry noise and her poo was quite loose

Temp 2day was 
morn - 37.6
lunchtime - 38.1
pm - 38.3


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Awwwww Nat... I have been hanging on here and on fb for news!!!!! Go Lilly 
At least you have some time off now, and I really hope all goes well


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DAY 62*

Well as you will see by the time this post was posted me and lilly was up early this morning She was unsettled around 3.30 and let her out for a wee she spent 10 mins cleaning herself and is now on sofa upside down LOL

I offered her some food which she licked and that was that 
Temp at 4am was 37.8 so no drop yet I the pups are moving around like nutter in there this morning

Will update later in the day

update @ 5am temp 37.4 digging on sofa for 5 mins settled down now


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Aww bless she looks ready to pop anytime now. Keep us posted...Jill


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Not long to wait now. Good luck Xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like she will have them soon, good luck


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Any news are puppies coming soon


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dont think pups will be here 2night

Lilly is restless but i am putting that down to the size of her 
She has been sleepy most of the day she has had 2 small meals of chicken

Temp 
am - 37.6
lunchtime -37.2
pm - due at 7pm

_This temps i take at set times am- 7-8am lunchtime 2-3 pm pm 6-7 pm 
I have taken it a few more times 2day and its been up and down 
3.45am - 37.8
4.55am - 37.4
7.00am - 37.6
9.44am - 37.8
11.00am - 37.9
3.30pm - 37.2
5.40pm - 38.2 (think it was this high has the house was warm)_


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bless her. Hope it happens soon


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohhh its so exciting waiting! And then the sleepless nights start.. xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DAY 63*

Lilly had a better sleep last night but she does look very tired this morning 
She has had a bowl of tripe this morning and was not fussy over that at all 
Temp was 37.9

So god knows if pups will come on due day


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Have been on the phone to vets this morning as lilly has swollen eyes wish i thought might be through lack of sleep or something else 

She had two small bowls of food this morning but nothing since 10 am and she is not wanting anything 

I have not seen her drink anything in the last 24 hours and she wont drink water or milk 

I have started taking her temp more again now 
8.50am - 37.7
11.00am - 37.6
1pm - 37.4
2pm - 37.2 

Will take again at 3pm if down more fingers crossed lilly will be on her way


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its on the way down... fingers crossed


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

the temp is looking good if it goes down some more, good luck


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope all goes well for you and Lilly...Jill


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

3pm temp check 37.1 

Still going down 
Next check 4pm


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope puppies will come soon


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

4pm temp check 37.1 

Still stay the same 
Next check 5pm

Lilly is sitting so close to me she is half on me half off i dont know how she can be comfy


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck with your puppies - do you think they will come tonight?????


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh it looks like we could be in the same situation together! good luck and keep updating:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Going on temp there say when temp drops pups within 24 hours so it could be a few hours or could be this time 2morrow 

Me myself is hoping for a few hours


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Some pictures taken during 2day 

Last picture just taken now while talking on here


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless her hope she has them soon for you hun


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Is she crying a lot? Milly just seems to be crying all day long and being very needy!?!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Is she crying a lot? Milly just seems to be crying all day long and being very needy!?!


No she has never cryed the last 3 days all my girl has wanted to do is sleep but has found it hard coz of the size of her


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

5pm temp check 36.8

Still dropping 
Next check 6pm

Its going to happen 
Wonder how it will be before 1st signs she is still laying on sofa with me at min


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its looking good hope its tonight, im going out soon to watch a film hope for some good news when i get back


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

That sounds promising, keep updating, its good having you in a similar situation..


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

6pm temp check 36.8
Stayed the same 
Next check 7pm

Has been out and had a wee and poo and is now sleep again


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

fingers crossed for tonight then


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck and I'll be checking all night!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just been out for another wee and poo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

8pm temp check 37.0
back down again
Next check 9pm

She has now taking herself to her whelping area


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, bless her


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Been out for another wee LOL


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed here xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

She has been in garden again and went to poo but nothing came out 
She is now laying on the smallest chair in the frontroom


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lmao, bless her. Well if its not tonight I'll be incredibly shocked


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

looks like its going to be a long nite


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

come on Lilly you can have them tonight plz


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

A very long night


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope its not to long for her and you


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

lilly is in Labour

I have seen her push a little and she is whinning


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> lilly is in Labour
> 
> I have seen her push a little and she is whinning


Im knackered but have to stay up a while now

Fingers crossed and i hope all goes well x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've got to stay now too, can't wait


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I've got to stay now too, can't wait


Im chatting to nat on facebook. so exciting x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

That's good hun, good luck hope it all goes well, that's it im going to have to say up now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> lmao, bless her. Well if its not tonight I'll be incredibly shocked


And you done it again you do know your stuff tanya


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lmao, thats how sad i am lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No not sad hun lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lilly is doing well

Nat asked me to keep you all updated x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats good


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Loads of panting now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

good good can't wait now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Was working it out last night after I was talking to someone on PM about whelping etc, by the time I turned 16 I had whelped 46 litters (not all mine lol) now I have whelped in excess of 100    I was really shocked at this

ETA and is just as special each time


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Was working it out last night after I was talking to someone on PM about whelping etc, by the time I turned 16 I had whelped 46 litters (not all mine lol) now I have whelped in excess of 100    I was really shocked at this


Think i will have you round next time i have pups lol

Lilly is pushing now x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Push lilly push


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

waters have just broken


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

exciting stuff - have to go to bed soon, but will be checking in in the morning. Hope all goes well. Xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I could really do with going to bed, but I'm glued now lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I could really do with going to bed, but I'm glued now lol


same here lol


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, me too, Ive just moved my bed near my whelping pen, but feel that I am tomorow - so will learn from Nat tonight! Best of luck!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Owt new yet?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Owt new yet?


She can see a pup


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope all goes well x


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Hopefully shes too busy to give us any. Tanya - you have done so many, but to me it all seems a bit sureal, I can't believe that I will be in the same situation as nat soon!!!! OMG!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

EXCELLENT is this mums first litter?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG seeing a pup sounds so emotional - presumably that has to come out v soon??!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Hopefully shes too busy to give us any. Tanya - you have done so many, but to me it all seems a bit sureal, I can't believe that I will be in the same situation as nat soon!!!! OMG!!


Me too just over a week to go then OMG my time


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> EXCELLENT is this mums first litter?


No 2nd litter x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Hopefully shes too busy to give us any. Tanya - you have done so many, but to me it all seems a bit sureal, I can't believe that I will be in the same situation as nat soon!!!! OMG!!


It will feel surreal until you have that new life in your hands, all wet and slimy and squeaking its little heart out. Trust me it never gets old. I still get the same buzz now as I did with my first birth, and still just as sad with each death.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> OMG seeing a pup sounds so emotional - presumably that has to come out v soon??!


Yep it will do

As Long as its still in the sack its fine but if sack has broken then needs to come out asap


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> It will feel surreal until you have that new life in your hands, all wet and slimy and squeaking its little heart out. Trust me it never gets old. I still get the same buzz now as I did with my first birth, and still just as sad with each death.


Its soo emotional aswell. Loosing the pups is the worst ever and its something you never get used to but its something thats always at the back of your mind x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

1st pup born a little black boy x


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

i may be being stupid but what breed are they spaniel x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Grey hounds


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

thx tanya lol awwww a wee black one how cute x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lealou said:


> i may be being stupid but what breed are they spaniel x


Shes a Whippet x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

oops sorry lol as you can see i'm no expert with hounds 

a wee black boy awwww

off to go look at her pictures again


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> oops sorry lol as you can see i'm no expert with hounds
> 
> a wee black boy awwww
> 
> off to go look at her pictures again


Me neither but i have a few friends with whippets and greyhounds lol

Spaniels and retrievers are my thing


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its soo emotional aswell. Loosing the pups is the worst ever and its something you never get used to but its something thats always at the back of your mind x


I know, from reading so much I have realised that it is not uncommon for them to born dead or to die shortly after birth which must just be really hearbreaking ... I don't really want to think about that bit http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Me neither but i have a few friends with whippets and greyhounds lol
> 
> Spaniels and retrievers are my thing


Im mainly working and pastoral with a bit of gundog thrown in


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

when is your dog due bibbley


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I know, from reading so much I have realised that it is not uncommon for them to born dead or to die shortly after birth which must just be really hearbreaking ... I don't really want to think about that bit http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/smilies/mad.gif


Its always at the back of my mind. My springer had 11 pups in september which is a huge number for a springer. The vet told me to expect to loose some but i was determined i wouldnt loose any. 5 of them started loosing weight so i was up day and night for weeks rotating them so the smalls ones got their fair share and all 11 survived


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its always at the back of my mind. My springer had 11 pups in september which is a huge number for a springer. The vet told me to expect to loose some but i was determined i wouldnt loose any. 5 of them started loosing weight so i was up day and night for weeks rotating them so the smalls ones got their fair share and all 11 survived


That is a real achievement. I think the latest statistics are 1.5 puppies die per litter... horrifying really when you consider how small some litters are. My friend has just had a litter of 2 leos, one held on for 9 days then sadly died.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Lealou said:


> when is your dog due bibbley


Well she is 60 days today but has been showing some signs today, very whinney, not eating and can hardly walk, temp 37 - so I think not tonight, but maybe tomorrow (not that I know anything as a first timer)..


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

what breed is she bibbley and where are you? do you have a mentor or someone to help you?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its always at the back of my mind. My springer had 11 pups in september which is a huge number for a springer. The vet told me to expect to loose some but i was determined i wouldnt loose any. 5 of them started loosing weight so i was up day and night for weeks rotating them so the smalls ones got their fair share and all 11 survived


Well done, I just know I would feel so bad, once they were there and alive I would have to keep them that way and do everything in my power, but I suppose sometimes it is out of our control.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> That is a real achievement. I think the latest statistics are 1.5 puppies die per litter... horrifying really when you consider how small some litters are. My friend has just had a litter of 2 leos, one held on for 9 days then sadly died.


My mums labby had her 1st litter 9 days early. 3 were born dead then 1 died 3 days later. Was horrible but the vet didnt think any would survive being soo early

I might be wrong but i think it has something to do with food. Storm was fed on Arden Grange presting and nature Diet and she was thriving the whole way through and the vets were soo impressed


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pictures ...................


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anything else happening yet?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Lealou said:


> what breed is she bibbley and where are you? do you have a mentor or someone to help you?


NO - im in Kent, she is a black lab and I think they are not normally problematic, I have lots of friends that have bred but they all seem much more tough than me and let their dogs get on with it. I have read a lot and of course The Dog is a Bitch is brilliant. My vet is on hand. Hopefully it will all go well and if not I think I am as prepared as I can be and as a novice. But this forum has been great and people have offered support.


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

i used to live in kent but im in scotland now but if i had been closer i could have been there if you needed any help x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crikey, could you have moved much further lol


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

well to the highlands pmsl i lived near enough in the sea in kent and now im the other end of the uk lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I envy you. If I ever moved from Derbyshire it would be to Scotland or Southern Ireland, but i do love Derbyshire its so central


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Lovely chatting, think I may go to bed now as this could take a long time and hopefully will be having a sleepless night myself soon .. so good night and I hope to catch up in the morning. Unless I can't resist a sneaky peak later on that is...


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah scotland greats alot of fresh air, its cooler & the waters better lol also nice countryside its great!! lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

night bibbleyboo


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

night bibblryboo xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lealou said:


> yeah scotland greats alot of fresh air, its cooler & the waters better lol also nice countryside its great!! lol


I live out in the sticks, I love it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Little boy do we know how many she's having


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Lovely chatting, think I may go to bed now as this could take a long time and hopefully will be having a sleepless night myself soon .. so good night and I hope to catch up in the morning. Unless I can't resist a sneaky peak later on that is...


Night, sleep well xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Night night


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Good luck with the rest of the litter. Looking forward to seeing pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Forgot to load pictures with my post so have added pictures to my post


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do we know anything else yet?


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

where are the pics i cant see them lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww, gorgeous. Didn't realise you were back on lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lealou said:


> where are the pics i cant see them lol


page 11


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

awwww gorgeous lol anymore news?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Soooooooo cute


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

Thx tanya been a long day x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know lol... god lied when he said sunday would be a day of rest, i do more on sundays than anyother


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I want to stay but my laptop is getting to hot, will be reading all the post tomorrow, good luck


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I know lol... god lied when he said sunday would be a day of rest, i do more on sundays than anyother


PMSL same here x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

night lee xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I know lol... god lied when he said sunday would be a day of rest, i do more on sundays than anyother


Me too all the house work


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

night archielee xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Just had a black girl x


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

awww god love her x well done mummy keep up the good work x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww... so you have 2 pups so far?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Aww... so you have 2 pups so far?


Yes there are 2 pups


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

awww lovely, gosh i am so desperate for puppies


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww!! How sweet  How many are you expecting?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep up the good work mummy....so glad I haven't completely missed the birth..........*Thanks those in welshes thread who reminded me* :thumbup:xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

no problemo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Picture of 2nd puppy


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

awww beautiful


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Picture of 2nd puppy


Awwww.....I'm in Love:001_wub:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

are we moving again yet?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> are we moving again yet?


Not yet. Think shes going to have a very slow and long birth x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww very cute


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

who's still here?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Any more yet, its going to be a long night


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Me..........


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

i'm still here...just...my net is rubbish tonight, i miss this birth and virgin will pay


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL, you're back... you just couldn't resist lol, still only 2, one boy one girl both black


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hehe my laptop gets to hot i need a new one soon, i will have to go soon its getting hot a again ahhh


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Did she have her scanned cant remember if Nat said, do we know how many she's having


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> LOL, you're back... you just couldn't resist lol, still only 2, one boy one girl both black


Awww...puppies are adorable...I'm getting all broody now, never get broody fo more kids but i do puppies lol
I just hope my net plays nicely and stops booting me off xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dunno, haven't been able to find anythin on numbers


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry guys 

3rd pup born @ 12.05 black girl 

4th pup born @ 12.28 black girl


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

aww great. anymore in ther?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 5th blue girl


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So beautiful


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooo do you think theres a number 6 and 7 

well done mums :thumbup:


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations hope mum and pups are all well x, cant wait for ours now day 57 so not long to go


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

This is lovely, following on FB as well as here - go Lilly! what a girl


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 6 born at 1.42 black bitch


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Any more to go do you think?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Natalie said earlier scan showed 7 - always room for more


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

think i can feel 2


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 7 born at 2.30 white and she looks a dark blue girl


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah, I'm in work on the net on my mobile phone & I can't see the pictures on it! Rage!lol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 8 born @ 3.19 blue boy


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

pup 9 born @ 4.05 white and black bitch


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Think we are all done now


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW 9 puppies, I'll bet the poor girls nackered, the picis are lovely....Well done Mummy:thumbup:
Hope everyone gets some rest
Clare xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

9 puppies well mummy and you it been a long night

Congrats


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

That was amazing - thanks so much! I am really excited, think I will be tonight so do follow if you aren't all to knackered after last night LOL! I will have to learn how to upload pics and not to scream!!! Well don Nat and mummy xx:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww nat they are adorable xx


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

They are all gorgeous, well done.


----------



## sandysmummy (Feb 19, 2010)

Awww they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Nat,congratulations!!!!
I missed it all last night,was offline,typical.Im so glad all is well and she did so well.9 lovely babies wow!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Think we are all done now


oh huge congrats hunni xxxxx stunning puppies 
Im going to steal all of them!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::lol:
keep those pictures coming x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww Nat, they are adorable


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

wow!!!

Well done, they are gorgeous!!

well done mummy!

:thumbup:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thankyou to everyone for your support and wishes 

Heres the pups birth record 
Pup 1 Born @ 10.28pm Male Black weight at birth 11 ozs 
Pup 2 Born @ 11.18pm Female Black weight at birth 9 ozs
Pup 3 Born @ 12.05am Female Black weight at birth 10 ozs
Pup 4 Born @ 12.28am Female Black weight at birth 10 ozs
Pup 5 Born @ 1.01am Female Blue weight at birth 12 ozs 
Pup 6 Born @ 1.42am Female Black weight at birth 10 ozs
Pup 7 Born @ 2.30am Female White and Blue weight at birth 11 ozs
Pup 8 Born @ 3.19am Male Blue weight at birth 11 ozs
Pup 9 Born @ 4.05am Female White and black weight at birth 13 ozs


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I missed all this going on look. bugger.....The pics of the puppies and mum are beautiful Nat. Well done and a huge congratulations to you. :thumbup:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations !! They look beautiful!:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh I missed this!  Fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww look at the blue babies :001_wub: ive always wanted a blue lurcher


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fantastic news and well done:thumbup:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh they are just gorgeous.....i love whippets! Have they all got homes to go too? xxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lilly and pups are doing great 

Off to vets at 5.20pm coz her eyes are still bad if not worst 
And she still has a placenta to pass


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

hope things are ok xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Things are fine just me worrying over her eyes they look so so sore


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Arrrrr.... hope all goes well, keep us updated xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow 9 Goodness.

Well done to Mum


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations, they look lovely. Well done both of you. Xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

9 OMG............................... she must have been like a barrel towards the end........
good weights too. all the best with them.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done on 9 lovely puppies! a lovely time to have them i think


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Back from vets

Eyes have had a allergic reaction to something but aint got a clue what 
Lilly has eye drops to be given every 4 hours and cant have any jabs coz of feeding pups


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

lovely puppies and lovely colours did you say dad was black??

lovely number of girls my bitch had litter of 6 girls not one boy in the litter


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pleased everything is ok


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So happy she's ok


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lilly's eyes are so much better already from the eyes drops had to use them every 2 hours for the 1st day then every 4 hours for the 2nd day then 4 times a day 
She is doing very well and pups are doing great 
Keeping a eye on their weighs as some might need a top up will give it to 5 days and see


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, how cute


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They are so cute hun


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DAY 3*

Pups are doing great All feeding well and putting on weight just keep a eye on a few that i would like to put on abit more weight

Lilly eyes are healing up great on the eyes drops

Heres some pictures


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh! how cute are they, I love puppies.......they are looking good. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope Mum's eyes are better soon.


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow Good luck! hope it all goes well


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Our Cheeky Chihuahuas said:


> Wow Good luck! hope it all goes well


She's had the puppies


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pups are nearly a wk old all ready and i have some right pigs in the litter


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Aww, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Aw Natalie
Lilly is so beautiful and so are her puppies. What some lovely colours.
Bet they are growing...


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Lynda

Pups are growing so fast eyes are starting to show signs that they be opening soon

Check out my new website SmileWhippets - Home


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the website hun


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

archielee said:


> Love the website hun


Thanks


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Loving the website... I'd proof read it though, as there are a couple of typos...


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Loving the website... I'd proof read it though, as there are a couple of typos...


Ooo will do


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

We have eyes


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Aaaawww bless they are just gorgeous!! 

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

love the website lovey! xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

That's fab hun, what age are they now?


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

I've seen Lilly and Fudge and if they grow to be half as gorgeous and friendly they'll be lovely. Cuties with their eyes open


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

archielee said:


> That's fab hun, what age are they now?


16 days old


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Stellabelly said:


> I've seen Lilly and Fudge and if they grow to be half as gorgeous and friendly they'll be lovely. Cuties with their eyes open


Thanks Lynda


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> 16 days old


I can't wait for my puppies to open there little eyes


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Mine did at 2 weeks, so lovely - won't be long now!


----------

